# Corsair H100 Hydro Series Preview and Small Review



## S_V (Nov 27, 2011)

*Corsair H100 Hydro Series*

*Rating: 8/10*

Previously I gave 7.5 and after testing I must say I should give 8 for this Masterpiece...  Remember in my View any product above 6.5 is considered to be a Very Good Product..


Corsair became quite famous in cooling solutions with Hydro Series. These are zero maintenance cooling kit unlike Custom Water cooling where you need to take some extra Care regardless the advantages. I used H70 from Hydro Series for more than a year and I am must say the products are pretty solid and never had any issues. The performance from H70 is outstanding and never disappointed me in going for heavy overclock. Lets see the gallery of H100 which Contains unboxing, Preparing and Installation in PC...

*UnBoxing:*

As usual Solid Boxing from Corsair... Total eye Candy.
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Corsair%20H100%20Unboxing/Watermark/1.jpg

Professional Packing and safe for any kind of Transportation
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Corsair%20H100%20Unboxing/Watermark/2.jpg

Two 120mm Corsair Fans... Specs says around 65 CFM at 38dba
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Corsair%20H100%20Unboxing/Watermark/3.jpg

Out of the Box
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Corsair%20H100%20Unboxing/Watermark/4.jpg

Total Kit of H100
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Corsair%20H100%20Unboxing/Watermark/5.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Corsair%20H100%20Unboxing/Watermark/6.jpg

H100 Pump as well as Fan controller
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Corsair%20H100%20Unboxing/Watermark/7.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Corsair%20H100%20Unboxing/Watermark/8.jpg

Thermal Grease pre-applied, Probable Shintsu Paste 
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Corsair%20H100%20Unboxing/Watermark/11.jpg



240mm Rad cooling fins
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Corsair%20H100%20Unboxing/Watermark/9.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Corsair%20H100%20Unboxing/Watermark/10.jpg



*Preparations *

As usual we need to Remove previous Cooling solution.. I sold my H70 on the day I purchased H100 and due to lack of time to install H100 I had to use stock cooling meanwhile. So here it is...

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Corsair%20H100%20Unboxing/Watermark/1-1.jpg

Seriously Intel Stock cooling for SB is worst solution ever given by Intel with their processors... It easily goes to 70c + for just serious gaming or Multi-Tasking. Anyhow we need to clean that Paste came with Stock and us usual my two little boys will come into play....

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Corsair%20H100%20Unboxing/Watermark/2-1.jpg


See Told you... they does the Job very well.. Just pour couple of drops from 1 Solution and wipe it for after 30 seconds using soft cloth and good Tissue paper then use Second Solution for another 30 secs and wipe it. Remember left out thermal paste will mix with new Thermal Grease resulting ODD results.

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Corsair%20H100%20Unboxing/Watermark/3-1.jpg


As usual Preparing Rad with 120mm Fans... I want you Guys to check the Different Pictures of RAD with Four Fans...so please view the other shots too...

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Corsair%20H100%20Unboxing/Watermark/4-1.jpg

Side View.. 

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Corsair%20H100%20Unboxing/Watermark/5-1.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Corsair%20H100%20Unboxing/Watermark/6-1.jpg

It's not so Bulky when compared to Custom cooling Rads...

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Corsair%20H100%20Unboxing/Watermark/7-1.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Corsair%20H100%20Unboxing/Watermark/8-1.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Corsair%20H100%20Unboxing/Watermark/9-1.jpg


*Installation:*

lets put motherboard in the cabinet first...  I cleaned my PC also... (It took almost full daytime for me to put things back after Cleaning......

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/CorsairH100assembling/WaterMark/10.jpg

Place the Back Plate and align them with 1155 socket size and this side use the screws came with H100 to Hold the Back Plate..
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/CorsairH100assembling/WaterMark/11.jpg

Installed the H100 Rad on Top...
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/CorsairH100assembling/WaterMark/12.jpg

The space between My Mobo and Rad is so much that I don't have to worry about Cable Management. Thanks to Corsair 800D... 

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/CorsairH100assembling/WaterMark/13.jpg


Just place the Pump on the screws shown in second Picture and Tight Them in the sequence of 1,3 and 2,4 corners for good contact between Processor and Pump. 

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/CorsairH100assembling/WaterMark/14.jpg


Finally Done and Ready to Test........
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/CorsairH100assembling/WaterMark/15.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/CorsairH100assembling/WaterMark/Untitled-1.jpg


*Temp's Roundup:*

*******_Uploading Videos and Shots.... Thank you....._

After installing H100, I overclocked my i7 to 4.5 and 4.8GHZ and Both Overclocking Results are Awesome and Quite Happy with Temps. Especially with 4.8GHZ and I waned to check H100 performance so I did use little Over Volts than necessary for 4.8 GHZ. For 4.5 Overclock the results are piece of cake for H100... Please go through the videos for now and this evening I am going to post screenshots.  Ignore my worst commentary in Videos...

For normal usage and especially for Heavy Gaming , the Temps never crossed 58c at 4.8GHZ @ 1.44v. so it's look like 4.8 for Normal usage is a piece of cake for H100...

*1. Overclock Temps with 4.5GHZ*

Ran stress softwares for 1 hour to check the Stability and the Room temp is 25c. Running LinX for Second Time and Corsair H100 is in Medium Fan settings.. Corsair is Very calm in Low fan setting and Ok in medium and Loud in High Mode..  In LinX I am using Problem size of 25000 and allowed the test to run for 5 Times... 

[YOUTUBE]Ijlfejk37Ro[/YOUTUBE]


*2. Overclock Temps with 4.8GHZ*

To run my Chip at 4.8GHZ 1.38-1.40 is enough to pass all Stress Softwares But I want to check my H100 performance. so I used 1.44 with PLL over voltage enabled. Trust me Guys Volts like this will make your Chip to emit more than normal and H100 did cope up very well.

[YOUTUBE]Wci1osbQC6k[/YOUTUBE]


*3.CineBench 11.5 Benchmark Temps with 4.8GHZ @ 1.445 Vcore..*

The score is very impressive. Please anyone who are using i7 above 4.5 GHZ OC, Please do tell me the difference in score. 
*Remember Cinebench 11.5 makes your Processor to run very hard and Bends it's knee if it is not stable...* 

[YOUTUBE]cdIYUEP3zuE[/YOUTUBE]

Thank you... Comments and Questions are welcome...


----------



## Tenida (Dec 5, 2011)

You are awesome man.Nice review


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 5, 2011)

Another nice review by you S_V. Great!!


----------



## S_V (Dec 9, 2011)

Tenida said:


> You are awesome man.Nice review



Thanks mate....



d6bmg said:


> Another nice review by you S_V. Great!!



Thank you too...


----------



## asingh (Dec 9, 2011)

Really nice review. And excellent images, this time WM'ed too. Nice.


----------



## S_V (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks Anil... yeah...Just done all my Photos with Watermarking...


----------

